# butcherblock table and osage turning



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

First is the butcher block table I just finished up. Top is 24x30, 3" thick. Morise and tenon jointery on the frame. The legs are inset into the top 1/2". Drawer is my first finger joint set up. Came out pretty nice. Wife wants one now. The last two picks are, well, I don't know what. A friend of the wifes (teachers) used to have a 3/4" dowl he twirled and banged on lockers etc. in the hall ways between classes to get kids attention. It broke somehow. I like the guy so I said I'd turn a "fred flintstone club" for him. At the same time I'm working on a barstool I want to turn the legs out of osage. Having never turned the osage I thought I would use a long extra piece to make the club out of. It's an expensive joke, dangerous too. I'm not sure how I feel about it being around a bunch of 7th graders. You could put a serious hurtin on someone with that thing. Anyway, osage turns great. I polished the thing with a wax finish. 
Next, still working on the two expensive bar stools and I need a new tv stand.
later, biggreen


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That looks very nice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That table looks great!! Now the "attitude ajuster" is great. I have made a couple of those and Barbara hides them. I think she puts them in the same place she put mu duck calls.:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That butcher block table is BEAUTIFUL! Great Job!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Great crafsmanship on the table.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The butcher block is wonderful


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I forgot, the finish is all salad bowl finish. The couple that bought it plan on using it for what it is. I think that's the coolest part of it. It'll actually get used for what it is and not put in a corner somewhere w/ a lamp or some **** on it.
later, biggreen


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, Biggreen! Amazing work on that table. Gotta love the Osage bat as well, I really have begun liking working with that wood, I also love how it ages.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Table came out very nice!! Congrats!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That table is one incredible work of art! Awesome job. Are the legs tapered? Did you plane the top or belt sand it smooth? Really, really nice work! gb


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The two inside edges of the legs are tapered. Made a jig for the table saw for this one. Way better than the do it by hand way I've done them in the past. Jigs are your friend. The top was a single glue up (barely) and belt sanded down. The only major piece of machinery I don't have yet is the planer. I have to rewire the garage before I get it though. I have my eye on a 20" powermatic w/ a 5hp motor or something crazy like that. That will make my life so much easier. I was looking at the shipping weight last time I was dreaming, something like 850 pounds. I don't know how the heck I'm going to get that one put together? I keep trying to talk myself into something more practical, who knows?
later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beyoootiful work, Steve...Love that butcher block table...and all the rest..

Would ya loan out the Osage Persuader...I got good use for it.. Burglars hit my store at 3 AM Friday...and came BACK again this AM at 6. I'd love to 'massage' a couple of hophead noggins with sumthin' like that....

Oh well..just goes with MY territory....Still LOVE your work...

jim


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe I missed it, but what wood the the butcher block table top?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

The table is awesome. nice to know that it'll be put to good use....although it'll be tough to put the knife to it the first time.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Everything is walnut, even the drawer. I'd have a hard time putting a knife on it too. That salad bowl finish builds up more than I thought it would. I was expecting a finish like boiled linseed, not the build up and shine of the salad bowl finish. Thanks guys.

later, biggreen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, what a prize. A walnut cutting board. Anyone would be green with envy to have one of those. Congrats.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Nice job Biggreen...*

I haven't tried my hand at butcher block yet. What kind of glue did you use?...Vic


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Titebond 3. I wasn't sure what to use. The label says it's ok for that use and also says something like "not for direct contact w/ food". Who knows. I suspect you could use about anything waterproof. How many years is it going to take to cut into it far enough to even consider consuption of glue?

I delivered it yesterday. Neither one of them wants to make the first cut on it. They did decide the rest of the kitchen needs to be upgraded now 
later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL.........I knew that first cut would be hard for anyone to do. I can see why they would think the rest of the kitchen needs an upgrade with such a beautiful piece in there now.
Great work BG.


----------

